# 2 Webserver in einem Netzwerk. Subdomain DNS, Web-Dienst



## Shooter2k (24. April 2012)

Hallo liebes Forum,
ich habe bei mir zuhause im Netzwerk 2 Server stehen einen Linux-Server und einen Mac mini mit Lion Server drauf.

Der DNS und Web-Dienst läuft auf der Domain test.de Port 80(Mac mini). Jetzt möchte ich eine Subdomain einrichten server2.test.de (Linux Server) der soll dann auf meinen Linux Server verweisen auch Port 80.
Ich weis aber leider nicht wie das geht bzw. an welcher Stelle ich gucken/konfigurieren muss. Mache ich das alles in den DNS Einstellungen oder muss ich Apache noch irgendwas sagen? Ich glaube aber apache hat damit nichts zu tun. Es geht ja nicht um die Webseite sondern um DNS er soll direkt komplett auf die andere IP verweisen.

Zusammenfassung:
192.168.0.151 -> domain.de : Port 80
192.168.0.152 -> server2.domain.de Port 80

Könnte mir jemand kurz zeigen wie ich den DNS zu konfigurieren habe damit ich die "152" unter der subdomain erreichen kann von außen?
Die Auflösung der Hauptdomain funktioniert wunderbar. Halt nur nicht die subdomain. Ist das eine neue Alias oder CName? Oder eine komplett neue Primary Zone?
Theoretisch müsste ich dann ja traceroute domain.de eingeben und die 151 rauskommen und bei server2.domain.de die 152?

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe
gruß
fetcher


----------



## imweasel (24. April 2012)

Hallo Shooter2k,

also grundsätzlich sollte ein Eintrag in das zonefile der Domain _domain.de_ nach folgendem Muster genügen (abhängig davon welchen DNS-Server du nutzt bzw. welche Version):


```
server2     A     192.168.0.152
```

Dies ist allerdings nur der forward, keine Ahnung ob du auch einen passenden reverse benötigst/willst.

Ports wie z.B. tcp:80 sind dem DNS unbekannt und können hier nicht eingetragen werden.


----------



## Shooter2k (24. April 2012)

Hallo, es funktioniert jetzt endlich. Allerdings nur im internen Netzwerk. Wenn ich versuche die subdomain von "außen" anzusteuern dann wird nicht auf den Linuxserver verwiesen sondern ist immer die Addy vom Mac server(da läuft der DNS Dienst drauf)

Hast du vielleicht noch einen Tip den du mir aufn Weg geben könntest?

Danke
Besten Gruß
fetcher

.. da ist mir noch was eingefallen..habe eine feste IP aber bisher immer nur lokale adressen beim dns server verwendet. ist das vielleicht der fehler?


----------



## imweasel (24. April 2012)

Schön das es nun funktioniert 

möchtest du den zweiten Rechner ebenfalls aus dem Internet erreichen können? 
Wenn ja, sieht das ganze etwas komplizierter aus, denn du hast (wie du selbst geschrieben hast) lediglich eine IP die aus dem Internet erreichbar ist.

Auf welchem DNS-Server hast du den Eintrag gemacht? Ist das nur ein interner DNS oder der off. für deine Domain?


----------



## Shooter2k (24. April 2012)

Der DNS Server läuft aufn Mac mini. Das ist die 192.168.0.151. Die IP habe ich bei meinen Clients als DNS eingetragen er löst die Namen einwandfrei auf. Ich würde sagen, dass er intern und offiziell ist. 

Vieeeeelen DANK!!


----------



## imweasel (24. April 2012)

Na wenn es läuft passt es, allerdings wird die Auflösung nur intern funktionieren da kein Client im I-Net deinen DNS kennt bzw. befragt! 

Wenn du möchtest, kannst du mir (z.B. per PN) den Namen deiner Domain zukommen lassen, dann kann ich mal aus dem Internet darauf zugreifen und schauen wie es aufgelöst wird.


----------

